# Chittim Ranch Deer Lease-Holden Pasture Video 2014



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a video Miles just put together.. This is part one.. This video is off 2 SD cards we have 16 more SD cards to go and he is working on part 2 now..

We will be filling 2-3 more spots on the ranch. My wife and daughter will be hunting on the small family pasture this season and going to open a few areas up on the main ranch.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Awesome video Brett!!! Thank you for sharing!! Gets my blood pumping and thinking about the upcoming season.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Man I have no idea how I am going to get off work enough to enjoy this year on the ranch but I really looking forward to seeing it over the season!! I know I will need to more photo storage after this season!
Keep the ranch updates coming!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Sure are a bunch of lil bitty bucks :slimer:

Great video


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

My kids are telling me I need to get another job.... They are amazed by the video! Thanks for sharing!

Rick


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW!!! Allz I can say!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man you're killing me LOL!

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Really some nice deer, thanks .


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That was a treat just to watch.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome video Brett. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I need to change my underwear now! nice video!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! Miles is working on another video now. He is finishing up our last fishing trip and working on a couple more SD cards.. Thanks again for the kind replies... Brett


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

How much are you getting per gun and what does it include


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> How much are you getting per gun and what does it include


PM sent.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Man if that video doesn't make you want to put up the fishing rods and start cleaning some guns and sighting in your bows I don't know what would! If that's only 2 sd cards I want to see what's on the rest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Great video, Brett! Toads! Lots of toads!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I've probably been on 100 hunts in my life, and have spent 100's of days in deer stands.
Have a trophy room with almost 50 animals in it.
I sat for 6 hunts on this ranch last year.
I have never seen the wildlife anywhere like this.
At some points I had 60-70 animals around. Deer, Javalina, hogs, amazing.
Several of those hunts I saw 30+deer that were bigger than anything I have ever killed.
If you want on a Bucket List type ranchâ€¦â€¦.Act now.
No kidding. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awsome video yall have done a great job raising big bucks!!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, enjpy it very much.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome Brett! as always we all watch ur vidies! Great herd/ management!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swampus said:


> Awesome Brett! as always we all watch ur vidies! Great herd/ management!!


Thank you Sr. !!!! Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

HELOLT said:


> Thanks for sharing, enjpy it very much.


Thanks !! I enjoy sharing the deer footage and pictures.. Thanks for the kind words.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

deerdude2000 said:


> Awsome video yall have done a great job raising big bucks!!


Thanks my brother! Hope to see ya down there this year.. You keep telling me about this giant camera lens! Well bring it!!! LOL Seriously we hope you get to make it down this year. Freer is not that far







.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I've probably been on 100 hunts in my life, and have spent 100's of days in deer stands.
> Have a trophy room with almost 50 animals in it.
> I sat for 6 hunts on this ranch last year.
> I have never seen the wildlife anywhere like this.
> ...


Mikey once again you are to kind Sr.. It was a pleasure having you down last season and hope you plan on coming this year.. There is always a place for you in camp.. You will have to buy a shake proof video camera this year though!







Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jgale said:


> Man if that video doesn't make you want to put up the fishing rods and start cleaning some guns and sighting in your bows I don't know what would! If that's only 2 sd cards I want to see what's on the rest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its getting that time Jason... Can't wait to see what comes of this season.. Looking forward to spending the time at the ranch with you and your son this season! Its going to be a blast! Brett


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

WOW!!! That video brings back some great memories. Your ranch is truely the most incredible whitetail property in Texas, and it didnt get that way by accident. Y'all have done an incredible job Sr.!!!! Thanks so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just like your fishing videos/reports...awesome! 

One of these days


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks fellas! We enjoy sharing the videos .. I'm looking forward to seeing the next one my self. Miles has all the footage and is working on it now.. Thanks again everyone for the kind replies.. Brett


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Another great video, you never disappoint!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

thomas78 said:


> Another great video, you never disappoint!


Thanks! Hope to have another deer video ready soon.. Miles is working on it now... Thanks again Everyone for the kind word! Brett


----------



## deanstrong (Aug 22, 2014)

Great deer!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

deanstrong said:


> Great deer!


Thanks. Miles said he should have another video of the ranch and deer ready in the morning.. I hope to have it posted by the afternoon.. We gave him a zip lock bag full of SD cards and he was on number 3 today lol.. Thanks for all the kind replies. Brett


----------

